# Date specific Units



## vamike57 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi guy & gals,
I am trying to find out what kind of units the B&O / Chessie used in the early 1960's for pulling coal in north central W. Va. (Any help on where I can find this info is greatly appreciated. I'm also trying to decide what brand to buy (w/ decent sound). I already have a nice B&O switcher (Alco S2 , made in Austria) Really enjoying this new hobby! Thanks in advance


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Try a Google search under "B&O Roster" and "Chessie Roster" or may be under combined names.


----------



## vamike57 (Jan 11, 2015)

OK Thanks !


----------

